# Schooling redfish pictures



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Being here in Smyrna,GA is really starting to get to me!! Still a month or two till I get to come home for good. 
Help my redfish fever out by showing me the best pictures you've seen of schooling reds!!!!


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

That's an awesome picture!


----------



## "W" (Dec 12, 2009)

A few for Louisiana


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice pics "W"

Jimmy


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

the La pics are pretty cool.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Those ARE great pictures.... Beautiful resolution!!!


----------



## Flathead (Oct 8, 2007)

Wow, thats awesome:takephoto


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Here ya Go Brad The pic's S%^& but they are Pic's of a Pic 9 years ago Pensacola Bay When I first saw this the School theywould Have taken up most of a Football field.Biggest I have ever seen!!! Hope you get out soon,Hell I hope I can get out soon:banghead!!!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's some of mine:



















And some cool video we got of some reds chasing a hookless topwater:


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

True-King,

Those were some awesome pics and video..Thanks Brad King, this is a great topic that makes me want to play hooky tomorrow....

Good job TK!:letsdrink

Jimmy


----------



## B.CARR (Feb 4, 2008)

Iven seen them like that a few times thats a great pic.


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

"W" those are great pics.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I really wish I had more pictures of them schooling. The best times to get pictures, of course, are after we are all hooked up :doh. One day we had a wad of about 500 of them on top busting about 40 feet from the boat. Would have made an incredible picture, but once again, we were all hooked up!


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

i would post.... if I could...



for some reason...I just get this window saying to enter URL...{what up?}


----------



## onoahi (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

that snook picture is awesome!!!


----------



## Fishing ProShops (Sep 14, 2008)

Greats Photos!


----------



## Barnacle Boy (Feb 9, 2010)

here is a school of mostly slot fish pensacola bay.


----------

